# So hurt



## Younglutonmum

Erghhh I cannot take his shit a day longer

I must see my ex around at least once a week. He's usually working so he just carries on doing what he's doing as if he hasn't seen us & I carry on shopping

But today was just frigging awful. I was in Tesco with Maya & my little brother & I felt my buggy crash into someone

I apologised & looked up. It was him. He didn't acknowledge myself or the baby but instead he looked at me like I was a piece of shit

I then went to que up behind some young lad & my ex goes & stands next to him (I didn't realise this was a work collegue of his) So my ex is standing in front of me for like 5 minutes & not once does he look at the baby or attempt to even ask how she is. As I turn the buggy round to get to the self service till I clip his friends ankles by accident. So I apologise & they both turn round. This time my ex looks at my little girl & gives her a dirty look!! 

She's 11 weeks old! What are you playing at!!!???

I was shaking by the time I left Tesco. My little brother even turned round & said ' I know I shouldn't swear but Kelly he is a twat isn't he??'

:cry: I hate him soo much :cry:


----------



## Faerie

He doesn't deserve to breathe the same air as you Kelly, what a complete and utter arse. Your little bro got it right.


----------



## bigbelly2

you should have broken his ankle never mind clippin his mates!!!

he is the one loosing out, if you see him again just smile a sarcastic smile and walk off with your head held high!!

h x


----------



## lollylou1

he is the one missing out on what should be the most important thing in his life, he will be the one to regret in time to come chick so dont let him get you down, i agree with bigbelly you should have rammed his legs off never mind his mates

Lou
xxx


----------



## brownhairedmom

I know you shouldn't have to do this, but is there another store you can go to? Just for the fact that if I had to keep running into him like that I'd probably end up getting myself banned from the store. You shouldn't have to do this because he shouldn't be acting like it at all, but if it eases your mind and makes your life easier it might be worth it. Can you take him to court for child support payments? He doesn't want to see the baby anyway...its not like he's going to fight you for custody. At least then he'll be doing something, even if it isn't what he should be.


----------



## nessajane

what an arse!!


----------



## nikky0907

His behavior is plain sick! :gun:

Kelly,next time say something to him,embarrass him in front of his collague.
He doesn't deserve you being so nice to him,nor should you bend your head and leave that store feeling hurt!
Neither you nor Maya didn't do anything wrong here,unlike that scum!

:hug:


----------



## clairebear

i cant believe he did that again hun :hug: u and maya dont need him hes not worth ur time x x


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

What a jerk. So sorry he is an asss. *hugs*


----------



## xarlenex

Doesnt he work in primark or am I just geting completely mixed up?

Anyway, in the words of your little brother, hes a twat! He doesnt deserve your thoughts or feelings x


----------



## maddiwatts19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: bless you hunni, but at the end of the day its his loss...he's gunna have to live with not knowing your gorgeous Maya! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## princess_bump

:hugs: he really is the biggest f-ing knob a-going, its his loss darling, your a beautiful, wonderful person and mummy and you have wonderful gorgeous princess who's doing amazingly, because of YOU, he's just scum :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## polo_princess

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Younglutonmum

xarlenex said:


> Doesnt he work in primark or am I just geting completely mixed up?
> 
> Anyway, in the words of your little brother, hes a twat! He doesnt deserve your thoughts or feelings x

lol yeh he works in Primark & I saw him in Tesco. Must of been his lunch break or something


----------



## sparkswillfly

It breaks my heart reading that. You dont deserve that at all. What a complete arsehole I just dont understand how he can continuously be like that!!! I dont get it. He needs to be castrated, honestly it takes two people to make a baby. He doesnt deserve those spermies swimming around in his balls, cut them off!! Wanker! xx


----------



## princess_bump

sparkswillfly said:


> It breaks my heart reading that. You dont deserve that at all. What a complete arsehole I just dont understand how he can continuously be like that!!! I dont get it. He needs to be castrated, honestly it takes two people to make a baby. He doesnt deserve those spermies swimming around in his balls, cut them off!! Wanker! xx

i was thinking about them between two bricks :blush:


----------



## Younglutonmum

Oh forgot to add!

I made a thread a few days back saying that i'd like for his family to see Maya. Now ive calmed down & feeling alot happier in myself i'm willing to try & make a go of things

So I thought i'd make a tenative step & sent his sister an email with a recent pic of Maya. I just said in the email, hope you're all well. Thought you'd like to see how much Maya has grown, hope to hear from you soon

And ive heard nothing!!


----------



## sparkswillfly

Your handling this very well. I dont know how I would react but definitely not as calmy as you. Theres a programme on channel four right now called I want my dad back. About dads that walked out.


----------



## Younglutonmum

sparkswillfly said:


> Your handling this very well. I dont know how I would react but definitely not as calmy as you. Theres a programme on channel four right now called I want my dad back. About dads that walked out.

I'll have to watch it on 4 on demand tomorrow!

Will be interesting!

Too be honest I dont know how I havent cracked up. Im just focusing on Maya. I cant get upset because I dont want her to feel my sadness


----------



## princess_bump

:hugs: honey your an amazingly brave women and doing fab! my mum did it all alone (after a messy divorce at the age of 5) and i have so much respect for her and for you. i couldn't agree more about keeping it together for your gorgeous princess, i no its not the same but i try to be polite to my inlaws for the sake of james, i call it making a pack with the devil, and i think you done the right thing by trying to make contact, maya will on all this one day, imo though, i don't think they deserve your kindness :hugs:


----------



## brownhairedmom

Don't worry, that little wanker is off in a corner crying somewhere now Kelly :rofl:


----------



## Younglutonmum

God I love you Rae :rofl:

Would love to see his face!!!


----------



## Donna79x

What a sad loser.... cos he is losing out on his daughter life!! His lose hunny, next time ram him and break his legs ! lol xx

BIG HUGS x


----------



## hypnorm

I would have said to the bloke.. sorry this is his daughter but he can't be bothered to have anything to do with her. That would have made him feel very small.

I'd also be making a a big poster - saying has anyone see this Dad? coz he ignores his daughter, even when he sees her everyday!!

He is a twat who thinks he is better than you, try and be strong, every time you see him and he ignores you just make a point of saying loudly ' Oh baby did your Dad ignore you again don;t worry he is just ingorant and you will have a lovely daddy one day who loves you.'

(sorry feeling bit pee'd off my self at the moment!)


----------



## Carlena

aww hun don't worry about him it is his los not yours he is the one missing out big time not you in the long run i am sure maya will thank you when she is older......like someone said before take him to court and make him pay child support


----------



## Newt

:shock: disgusting


----------



## x-amy-x

What a knob. It's his loss though. Try not to let it get to you. Maya is fine just as she is (said her name right )

:HUGS:


----------



## Younglutonmum

amy_tea said:


> What a knob. It's his loss though. Try not to let it get to you. Maya is fine just as she is (said her name right )
> 
> :HUGS:

Yay!!

I don't have to chase you with a stick anymore :rofl:


----------



## reallytinyamy

kelly, you are doing a great job, on your own, of something I bet he couldn't do with a million people helping him.

It sounds like you and Maya don't need him. You get on with teaching your gorgeous girl how to be a strong independent woman who is better off without losers like him


----------



## dollygirlie

Might be an idea to think about moving out the area, you shouldn't have to put up with his stupidity, and the terrible stress its putting on you, maybe a fresh new start will help you move on from this piece of low life


----------



## dreams

I think everybody said my thoughts already.

He'll regret this one day but its his loss, he's the one missing out. You both don't need him.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: What an absolutely arsehole your ex is. I don't know how on earth you keep your temper. And by the sounds of your update his family aren't much better. Well done you for being so strong. xx


----------



## dizzy65

awe i am so sorry that u had to go threw that :hugs:


----------



## hypnorm

dollygirlie said:


> Might be an idea to think about moving out the area, you shouldn't have to put up with his stupidity, and the terrible stress its putting on you, maybe a fresh new start will help you move on from this piece of low life

why should she move out of the area when it is him being the arse, just means he wins.


----------



## dollygirlie

hypnorm said:


> dollygirlie said:
> 
> 
> Might be an idea to think about moving out the area, you shouldn't have to put up with his stupidity, and the terrible stress its putting on you, maybe a fresh new start will help you move on from this piece of low life
> 
> why should she move out of the area when it is him being the arse, just means he wins.Click to expand...

true, but sometimes its just not worth the hassle or the stress


----------

